# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  Assembly Language for ARM Processor

## kernel

این دفعه با یه کتاب در مورد برنامه نویسی به زبان اسمبلی برای پردازنده های ARM اومدم 

کتابش فوق العادست
یه جورایی میشه باهاش با خود ARM هم آشنا شد
دانلودشو هم به حرفه ای ها و هم به مبتدی ها توصیه می کنم .


دانلود با حجم 1 مگابایت

----------


## SamaPic

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز.
من فکر می کنم که اگر افراد با تجربه ای چون شما بخشی از تجربیاتشان را در اختیار دیگران بگذارند بسیار سودمند واقع خواهد شد.

خدانگهدار.

----------


## kernel

> با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز.
> من فکر می کنم که اگر افراد با تجربه ای چون شما بخشی از تجربیاتشان را در اختیار دیگران بگذارند بسیار سودمند واقع خواهد شد.
> 
> خدانگهدار.


 
نظر لطف شماست آقای Samapic

باعث افتخار من هست اگه بتونم اطلاعات اندک خودم رو با دوستان به اشتراک بگذارم

من تقریبا هر روز به بخش Embedded سر میزنم تا مشکلات خودم رو بیان و یا اگه بتونم به سوال دیگر عزیزان پاسخ بدم

باز هم تشکر

----------


## typeman9

سلام:

ازبرنامه  Fasmarm   که نسخه ی خاصی از اسمبلر Fasm  برای معماری ARM هست استفاده کنید

ادرس :

https://flatassembler.net
تو بخش  dowbload   میتونید  Fasmarm    رو دانلود کنید .  این برنامه  کاملا رایگان  اوپن  سورس و خودکامپایله .

----------

